# Long term COVID effects...



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

Long-term Covid-19 effects: The many strange symptoms, explained - Vox

The many strange long-term symptoms of Covid-19, explained​Long Covid “is a phenomenon that is really quite real and quite extensive,” Anthony Fauci said earlier this month.

When Heather-Elizabeth Brown spiked a fever in April in Detroit, the only reason she was able to get a coronavirus test was because she was volunteering as a police chaplain and was therefore considered an essential worker. Her results came back negative, and she was relieved. But then, she says, “I just got sicker and sicker.”

After being turned away from overcrowded ERs twice, Brown was eventually admitted on her third try. She finally tested positive, and by that point, she was severely ill. She was put on a ventilator and spent the next 31 days in a medically induced coma.

Before Covid-19, Brown was a healthy, active Black woman in her 30s. “But when I came off the ventilator, they had to coach me how to breathe.” The smallest pleasures — like eating a sliver of ice after her feeding tube was removed — became something to treasure.

Continue reading with the link above...


----------



## Autumn (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you for posting this information.  If this doesn't convince people to take precautions, then nothing will.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

*This was also in the article...
Covid-19 vaccines: A doctor on 9 things that could go wrong - Vox*


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2020)

My DIL had COVID and was sick at home for a couple weeks back in April, I think. She had trouble breathing in the first part of the second week but didn't require hospitalization. 

Now she has asthma. Also she said her sense of smell isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2020)

Sorry she had to go through this, Murrmurr.  And part of the "delight" of this disease is that it is apparently the gift that keeps on giving. No one knows yet how long these complications of the disease will last. I have seen lots of articles written by people who, months later, are still very incapacitated, some of them as young as 30-something, who sound like they feel more like 90-year-olds.


----------

